# Blueberry pollination



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

What species requires insect pollination? What do i need to know about pollinating blueberry? How many hives an acre?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Did you find a blueberry farm?


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

We picked blueberries last week in MN. I was talking to the owner and asked how he pollinates, and whether he had bees. He told me he has 20 hives but he has someone else manage them as he got too allergic. Then he said that honeybees can't pollinate the blueberries because their tongues are too short. He said he brings in bumblebees for some or the bushes. Others are self pollinating.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

There's a couple that I'm thinking about soliciting, but need my facts straight first.


----------

